
Leaked documents from startup Maple show the brutal economics of food delivery - dilemma
http://www.recode.net/2016/12/23/14055132/maple-delivery-app-leaked-financial-documents
======
jdmichal
> The New York City-based delivery startup appears to have lost money on
> average on every meal in 2015

What does "on average on every meal" even mean? This seems to be just a really
weird way of saying that they weren't profitable in 2015. If your profits are
negative, and you "average" it by dividing by the number of meals... Big
surprise, the result is still a negative number.

~~~
crabstraggler
Its just a way to flower the language for saving face

------
heisenbit
And shortly after breaking even "International" with even fatter margins.
Amazing projections.

